# Its going to rain on my outdoor wedding :(



## missk1989

We have the option of getting married outside in the most beautiful setting but at the moment it is forecast to rain. From what I can see (its this saturday) its supposed to rain in the morning then be nice and dry but we are getting married at 12 so i dont see them being willing to set it up outside if thats the case. I know its not massively important, and there is nothing anyone can do about it but im a bit gutted. The indoor ceremony room isnt all that great although i havent seen it all dressed up so who knows. I suppose if its stopped raining by the time its finished at least we will be able to have pictures outside and reception drink as there are many good places inside the venue to do it all. :cry: Im sure it wont matter on the day but right now its dominating all my thoughts on the wedding.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

stay positive xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

How did it go? Xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hope you had a lovely day :flower:


----------



## missk1989

It went perfect. It rained until 6am and the venue rang at 8 to check we were going outside. By the time the ceremony started at 12 the guests were getting sunburnt it was so hot! the day was so relaxed, everyone sitting outside in the sun and the kids and the men on the bouncy castle. i loved every minute.


----------



## Camlet

Aww congratulations! I'm glad to hear it worked out in the end & that you had a great day :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was worried it would rain on ours as it was forecast too the entire time. It stayed lovely for us, glad it did for you too. We were married on the same day right? 5th?


----------



## missk1989

kmbabycrazy said:


> I was worried it would rain on ours as it was forecast too the entire time. It stayed lovely for us, glad it did for you too. We were married on the same day right? 5th?

Yeah it was the 5th. Rained the entire week running up to the day! How are you finding married life?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad it went well and congratulations x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

missk1989 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> I was worried it would rain on ours as it was forecast too the entire time. It stayed lovely for us, glad it did for you too. We were married on the same day right? 5th?
> 
> Yeah it was the 5th. Rained the entire week running up to the day! How are you finding married life?Click to expand...

A little surreal. You? x


----------



## missk1989

kmbabycrazy said:


> missk1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> I was worried it would rain on ours as it was forecast too the entire time. It stayed lovely for us, glad it did for you too. We were married on the same day right? 5th?
> 
> Yeah it was the 5th. Rained the entire week running up to the day! How are you finding married life?Click to expand...
> 
> A little surreal. You? xClick to expand...

Very surreal. I went back to work on the wednesday after. It feels a bit like it never happened! The main thing is i have to think very hard when being asked to sign my name!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah definitely not getting used to the name yet. I feel like that too because the whole day went really fast. Still feels like it didn't happen and that i just dreamt it x


----------

